

Help Us Find the Most Poachable Players in Tech - Ataub24
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/03/20/help-us-find-the-most-poachable-players-in-tech/

======
malandrew
While I'm normally one to frown on something like this, there are upsides to
this for software engineers. This type of article increases the cachet of
software developers and puts upward pressure on the salary and other
compensation that software developers receive.

While there will likely be adverse affects from highlighting individuals
instead of their work, articles like this help put software developers on par
with rainmaker lawyers and doctors who are the best in their area of
specialization. Respect for the profession, means more interest from parents
in having their kids pursuing computer science at a young age. And more
interest from parents means more school resources available to children for
pursuing computer science.

If anything, articles like this are merely symptoms of the direction in which
software engineering as a profession is headed.

------
trotsky
Their previous effort along these lines:
[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/11/17/new-york-techs-20-most-
po...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/11/17/new-york-techs-20-most-poachable-
players/#slide1)

I guess betabeat thinks this is the tech industries' version of the society
pages. How off putting.

------
endlessvoid94
Most poachable players? Is this a tabloid now?

------
bigdubs
... no.

